# My best friend makes me want to die



## Megannnn (Feb 19, 2014)

My 'best friend' makes me feel so terrible about myself that it makes me sick. I've recently realized being around her is destroying my sanity so I hardly talked to her for about 3 weeks, spending all my time with my really good friend. One night she wrote me angry about how I've been ignoring her, and I'm being selfish because she has all these problems that she feels the need to talk to me about. The reality of the situation is that I'm dealing with a lot of family issues as of right now, my sister is dying and its tearing me apart. When I told her this she said, "Well my issues go back way before this ever happened and you're being selfish for ignoring me" She's done so much to me that the anger this makes me feel is unreal. She constantly pretends like my problems are insignificant. One night months ago I finally admitted to her (she was the first person I told) that I wanted to die sometimes. She then went on about how pathetic that makes me. Now she will casually bring up that she feels suicidal so I will reassure her and make her feel better. She constantly tries to pick fights with me and even after I told her that when she ignores me after a fight it gives me really bad anxiety and makes me feel like I'm going to throw up until we resolve it (it always ends with me apologizing) but it never stopped her from doing it anyway. We also had good times though, but what's really upsetting me is how she never apologized for everything shes done. One night we were both getting drunk and I decided to bring it up to her that she makes me feel bad about myself. She then flipped it around to get sympathy by making me feel bad for her. I don't know how to deal with it, and she makes me feel obligated to always reply to her. Theres been times where I've left my other friend's house just so I could skype her. Its killing me, and I don't know how to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Tell her to stick it where the sun don't shine. If she can't understand that other people have problems too and that the world doesn't revolve around her than she can find a new means of support. It's obvious by the way that she disregards your own matters at home and only puts herself ahead of you that she doesn't act like a friend at all. You need to do whats best for you and keep away from those kinds of people. It's only unneeded drama and it will only continue to serve as stress.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

Why is such a horrible person your friend in the first place? Call her one her selfish behavior, call her on making light of the real stuff you do and tell her all the stuff you do for her. if that isn't enough to get some reason into her, cut her off.

And I am normally the last person to suggest cutting off a good friend.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

She's not a friend if she acts like that.


----------



## nexus321 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stop being friends with her. What she said after you told her your sister is dying is unforgiveable. She's not a good person, the world is filled with them. I had a friend like that. We grew up together, I thought he cared about me. But I recently understood that he really didn't. I was just an option when other people didn't want to hang out with him. We had been friends for over 15 years. So it sucked. We would only hangout 4 times a year. When I asked him why he would say "'I'm just really busy dude"

4 times a year is nothing. He would never reply on my fb messages. I haven't spoken to him in 2 months and you know what. It feels great. Like a burden has been lifted off of my shoulders. Do the same. Meet other people that treat you better. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

She's a snot-nose brat, blow her off. 

Chances are, other people have similar issues with her. If other people see you leaving her, others will follow suit despite how insignificant you might feel in that social circle.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Cut her out of your life, immediately. 
You should never surround yourself with horrible people who make you feel low, don't offer your time, effort and lifespan to a soul sucker like her.

I had a friend like her for 5 years and I ended up with an eating disorder due to the crap given to me. If I could go back I'd never ever have stayed in that 'friendship' and I would hate to see someone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Sometimes you have to cut someone out of your life if they are unhealthy for you.

I'm sure in time, doing so will be much better for you.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Normally I would probably try one last time to save the friendship by laying everything open, all cards on the table, and just say what you think like you just did to us. If she still can't see than cut her loose. Depends how long I would be friends with such a person, the longer I would know somebody the more efford I would put in to save a friendship. That having said:



Megannnn said:


> The reality of the situation is that I'm dealing with a lot of family issues as of right now, my sister is dying and its tearing me apart. When I told her this she said, "Well my issues go back way before this ever happened and you're being selfish for ignoring me" She's done so much to me that the anger this makes me feel is unreal. She constantly pretends like my problems are insignificant


Down playing your problems and issues is a pretty vile thing to do as a friend. But to down play a dying sister? What the actual fact flying ****. I would go nuts if somebody told me that. Cut her looooooose.


----------

